# Best Health Care Sermon



## eqdj (Oct 18, 2009)

There's an award for "Best Health Care Sermon"?
Who knew?

Sermon to First United Methodist Church of Dallas on health care honored by advocacy group | News for Dallas, Texas | Dallas Morning News | Religion | The Dallas Morning News

Favourite quotes



> she felt, as she was preaching, that something unusual was going on.


and


> "What is the pulpit if it does not address key issues, and particularly huge systems that impact the lives of people all the time, every day?"


----------



## Laura (Oct 18, 2009)

Where "sermons" mean "political speeches," then sure, a contest with various categories is a great way to recognize the outstanding speechmakers.


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Skyler (Oct 18, 2009)

My dad gave a pretty good lecture during a church meeting on how the members of the church were supposed to help out with the medical/financial needs of their brethren. Does that count?


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 18, 2009)

Her insights create a burning in my bosom......indigestion.


----------



## Edward (Oct 18, 2009)

The folks at First Methodist were really smart a few years ago. They combined their homeless ministry with that of First Presbyterian (PCUSA) and moved the homeless folks away from their side of town. 

They are more than willing to help the downtrodden -- as long as they can keep them far enough away.


----------

